# Is this how cows are supposed to look...



## Brandi* (Dec 9, 2007)

Do these cows looks like they are well fed? I have not been around milk cows to know how they are supposed to look. The neighbors house is up for sale and since his pasture has been empty he is letting a friend keep some cows in the pasture to eat down the grass. Well as you can see, there isn't much grass left for them. We haven't seen the owner come out much and I can hear them mooing sometimes at night. I gave them some grass hay today since Melody won't eat it. They seemed VERY eager to get to it! This was all brought to my attention because the big black one has been tearing down the fence trying to get to our grass. What are your thoughts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 9, 2007)

Definenetly not ! They are too skinny! There bones arent supposed to be sticking out like that!!

That is horrible! I dont know what you can do about it though!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't think they were supposed to look like that. I know they are usually kinda boney but not this boney. Can't I call animal control and report it?????? There must be something I can do. I thought about calling our neighbor who is now living in another town and letting him know about the situation but that won't do any good. I need to bring it to someone's attention who can help the animals.

There is one way in the background that didn't even come over to get the hay. He has an infected eye.

The guy who owns them also has horses that he brings in through out the summer. I didn't notice them looking this bad but that's because they had a lot of grass at that time to munch on. I am just worried that it's only going to get worse for them. The grass has just died out in the last month.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 9, 2007)

It is normal to see some bones, but not that many.

If they are mooing its because they are hungery or thirsty typically. I know my aunts neighbors cattle go nuts at times. They shut up once fed or watered.

They are also not your typical dairy cow. Most of them look like beef cows, and I have never seen a skinny beef.


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2007)

I've seen worse, but they definitely look like they've been missing good groceries for awhile. If the calves were fat and sassy, I'd say it was the calves bringing down the cows, but as the calves look rough, too, they just haven't had enough to eat in awhile.

I don't know who you'd call where you are, but you could try animal control or the sheriff's office and they could tell you who to call.

You still may wish to call your former neighbor, if he still owns the property he could be held liable for the condition of the cows, as they are on his property; depending on the laws there it may or may not affect him.

the cows look like beef breeds, but the calves look dairy.


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 9, 2007)

I would definately let your old neighbor know, he can be held responsible!! He can tell the guy that he needs to feed them!! I would also call animal control and let them know!!


----------



## coopermini (Dec 9, 2007)

The skinny one in first and second pic is a jersey. very thin

The dark red with white is Shorthorn or milking shorthorn. Not real bad condition

large black and white with horns is holstien hereford cross. little thin

Black and white calves are holstien bull calves getting thin

One small jesrey calf with small horns is hard to see really.

Not hard to tell there is no feed left in pasture. I would guess there is not much water either?

Call the land owner first.


----------



## mininik (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, how sad... please do report this immediately.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 9, 2007)

I would nicely call the neighbor, initially express concern about the one trying to tear the fence down and then mention that some of the cows look to be in pretty poor shape and you're not sure they're being fed enough. I don't know if your former neighbor is an old farmer but I've found that being sensible and down to earth with farmers (I grew up with them) helps. If you call hysterical (I'm not saying you'd do that, just I know some folks would after seeing poor animals like that) you might just get written off as a bleeding heart.

And nobody wants cows getting out, lots of liability issues there - so you'd be doing the guy a favor to call.

Good luck - those cows don't deserve that.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 9, 2007)

The first two-Jersey or Jersey crosses, which ARE dairy breeds-are in BAD shape; the other adult cows-the black baldy, which I'd guess to be the very typical Hereford/Angus(both beef breeds) cross, or perhaps, a Holstein(dairy)/Hereford cross, are not as bad off, but they certainly aren't in good shape; they may be younger than the first two cows mentioned. Most of the calves visible look like Holsteins; probably bought off a dairy at a VERY young age...it is typical for the dairies to pull the calves off at a few days of age,and sell them for others to raise on 'nurse cows' or as bottle calves- untimately for slaughter. I'd bet that's how the owner 'uses' these cows-and he may also breed them to raise their own calves for slaughter. A cow is a lot more willing to allow a calf not her own to nurse...

No matter what, these cattle are NOT receiving adequate feed/care, and you should follow some of the suggestions here to contact the land owner and/or report the situation to the proper authorities. It is UNCONSCIENABLE to confine ANY animal and then allow it to suffer from lack of enough food and/or water, OR lack of medical care(the infected eye you mentioned...!!!- ESPECIALLY over the piddling amount animals in such poor condition will bring at the local livestock auction(which is undoubtedly where these animals are destined to go.) An effective approach may well be the liability one of the risk of the cattle getting out; even if they don't care about the cattle, they may care about the possibility of getting their OWN sorry hide sued off!! I have not much use for PETA; but, you are in CA, and if you don't get any response that is helpful to the cattle, you just might put in a call to them...

Good for you, for caring enough to be concerned about these cattle!

Margo


----------



## maplegum (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Brandi,

Those poor cows are hungry.



Please see what you can do to help them.


----------



## CritterCountry (Dec 9, 2007)

For lack of a better statement, HOLY COW!



They need food, that part is obvious. And the fence! No wonder they are going through it, that fence won't hold them for long! Is that fence on your side or theirs?


----------



## Miniv (Dec 10, 2007)

There is NO QUESTION that two of those cows are starving........and the others are in poor condition as well.

I hope the property owner reacts properly or you'll be dealing with downed fencing and/or a carcass next door. If the property owner doesn't get over there within a day or so from being contacted, you should call the authorities, IMO.

MA


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes that is the fence that is between our properties but it is not the fence that confines Melody. This is my fathers property and the fences have not been maintained. We re-fenced Melody's pattock and made a turn out lined with electric tape for her in the big pasture. She has NEVER been turned out with that fencing. We plan on putting new fencing up when we can but for now her area's are quite accommodating for a miniature. The cows are tearing down what fencing is left because they ran out of grass on their side. I will be calling our neighbor in the morning and discussing the situation with him. I am going to check the water situation before I call him so I can paint a clear picture for him.

Thanks for all the advice.

I will keep you guys posted


----------



## SHANA (Dec 10, 2007)

We have jersey cattle and those cows if milking should be fatter than that. I see calves with them so am assuming the calves are on their mommas. Though some ribs showing are alright but not that bad. I'll try to post a photo of our cows to show you the difference.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 10, 2007)

I know very little about cows, especially milk cows. Milk cows do tend to be boney in certain areas, but like everyone else said, those poor cows are skinny. They need food! Poor things.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

UPDATE>>>

I called the property owner today and let him know the situation. I remained calm and just let him know I was concerned. I told him that there is no grass left and I have not been seeing the owner come out at all. He said he would call the owner and tell him that he needs to bring hay out to his cows or remove his cows from the property. He said that the owner is usually really good with his animals. Good to some people can be unacceptable to others



It sounded promising but we shall see what actually happens. My fear is that the owner will just move his cows somewhere else and continue not feeding them. Just thought I would let you all know. I threw them some more hay this morning. I'm probably not supposed to be doing that but I can't help it! I know its not nearly enough for all of them to eat but it's all I've got. If nothing is done within a few days I guess I will have to call animal control. I really hate to do that because my neighbor will know that I am the one who did it. I guess it's a small price to pay to help suffering animals.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 10, 2007)

They definitely could use some weight but I wouldn't say they're starving to death.. I grew up on a dairy farm and dairy cattle are naturally 'boney' in areas.. The black and white is definitely a holstein/hereford cross as angus are polled and most of the herefords nowadays are polled as well, so she's getting her horns from the holstein.. More than likely the cows are being pulled down by nursing calves.. Jerseys and Holsteins are HEAVY milkers..

Here's a good Jersey show cow in top condition:






and a Holstein:






As you can see even in top show condition dairy cows are still boney.. I am in no way saying that the cattle in question are not in need of more feed, they definitely could use some good grain and hay, but, dairy cattle and dairy farmers very typical get a bad rap for the cattle being "too thin" and "too boney" when it is natural..


----------



## Miniv (Dec 10, 2007)

Lucky C........ In my opinion, there's no comparison between the pictures you posted of the cows in "show shape" and the ones presented on page one of this thread..........It's like comparing a fit and trim miniature horse versus a mini who's underweight with no muscle tone.

I'm glad the property owner was contacted........Hopefully he will come look for himself.

MA


----------



## mininik (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to agree, MA. Those show cows are beautifully turned out, fit and have fat in all the right places, whereas even coated the poor condition of the other cows is obvious. I sure hope someone helps them soon...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 10, 2007)

The point of the pictures of the cows in good shape was to show that even in top notch condition dairy cattle ARE boney in areas and ribby naturally.. I wasn't comparing the two if you read what I wrote..


----------



## Kootenay (Dec 10, 2007)

IMO

They all look unhealthy and skinny. Some of the adults may be senior cows, but there is no reason for them to be that bony--not ever. I'd bet a buck their feet don't look all that great either.

Hope they get the care they need.

:Kim


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow I didn't even think to look at their feet! I will have to take a look. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the owner will show up sometime today.



Kootenay said:


> IMO
> 
> They all look unhealthy and skinny. Some of the adults may be senior cows, but there is no reason for them to be that bony--not ever. I'd bet a buck their feet don't look all that great either.
> 
> ...


----------



## EMB (Dec 10, 2007)

*Well I looked at those initial pictures posted last night. This morning after chores I took a drive by a couple of neighborhood dairy farms to confirm my initial reactions of last night. I saw absolutely no animals that looked anything like the show animals posted but that doesn't surprise me. I also noted that while some animals appeared to be in better shape than those pictured, the majority were not that different. Most also seemed intent on grazing whatever brown grass is sticking up from the snow rather than the nice green bales in the feeders. I know that because these are dairy farms, government regulations require frequent herd health examinations and documentation of those results be submitted to the appropriate government agencies. Thus my own conclusion is that those animals pictured are not in any danger of fading away anytime soon. I know with beef cattle you will sometimes see a wide range of body condition in a herd even under the most ideal conditions for feed etc; Very good friends of mine own a beef operation and within their herd there are some cows that consistently get thin when pregnant or have a calf at their side. As for the grazing issue, there still appears to be some there from what I can see in the pictures. Cattle here graze on that and less until it is all completely covered in snow. Also it is common practice for cattle to be put in to fields that have been harvested of a crop. You might just see some stubble sticking out of the ground but it is acceptable feed and a herd can clear that field if the snow stays away long enough. There is a herd that grazes a field just 20 feet from deck every fall. I know this year I treated them daily to a little second cut hay I had in storage from last year. It's just too rich for my horses. Some ate it, some didn't. I did manage to whittle down the supply of it though but there is plenty left to treat those who are interested next fall.*

So I guess what I am saying is that we need to tread carefully. Beef/dairy cattle truly are livelihood endeavors. They are not pets and while their care may not meet the standards that some have for their miniature horses, it is quite acceptable care in the context that they tend to be in. That whole thing was a steep learning curve for me when I moved in to cattle country here.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

These cows are on less then an acre and I'm not sure what pictures you are looking at but there is NOT much grass left for them even to nibble on! Just because they can survive on next to nothing doesn't mean they should or that it is right to make them. I am going to stick with my gut instinct on this one. They are huge animals and need more then a few nibbles a grass each day. I know how much grass was in the pasture up until about a month ago and I can see how there isn't any now. If they were maintaining their weight on the grass alone, they will start going down hill fast from this point forward if not provided food. JMO but I'm sticking with it.

Every living thing needs some kind of food to survive on and as far as I can tell there isn't much left on that little acre they are trapped in.


----------



## Kootenay (Dec 10, 2007)

They cannot survive on that grass at all--especially at less than an acre. The cows i'm feeding have around 7 acres to feed on, and they still need hay. The grass, under snow--or fall grass does not hold enough nutrition to keep them up to a healthy weight. Those cows also look dehydrated, and in need of mineral blocks.

Alot of people neglect to take a cow's hooves into general upkeep. The cows here have bad feet, and are lame as can be because of it. I've seen farmers who do keep their cows hooves trimmed, and I can see from what I have watched that the cows are grateful for it.

Too many people keep cows with little or no bovine husbandry training, and it breaks my heart. If you hear them calling out--(mooing), then that usually means they are in need of something. (Cows do moo for other reasons), but the ones here will call out repeatedly when they are out of food or water. They're pretty smart animals really.

Wishing you the best in your cow endeavor.

:Kim

Edited to add a photo of the cows and goat I take care of since my landlord won't feed them. I've got them at not a bad weight, but aI would like to see them a bit heavier. Also edited to add--my landlord has his own hay barn mostly full of hay, so i'm at least not feeding from my own supply.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 10, 2007)

Trust me, those are thin, unhealthy cattle.

Call animal control, preferably before the owner can put hay and water out for them and shoot your case out of the water!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it is VERY nice of you to feed them and I know they appreciate your kindness:yes I have already thrown almost a whole bale over the fence since yesterday when I first posted. The cows eat the hay as fast as I throw it over the fence. I can't possibly afford to keep feeding them for long. I am already prepared to go buy some more hay if I don't see some action in the next few days. But I am concerned because if I end up calling animal control I think me feeding them might hurt the case. I just came home and noticed that the property owner is in his backyard hopefully checking things out. . I was able to get a closer look at the cow with the infected eye. It is completely white and is buldging out. She didn't seem to be able to see at all because when I through the hay she kinda sniffed around in circles until she found it.

Hopefully the situation will be taken care of promptly


----------



## Kootenay (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd get the property owner to help with hay maybe. These two here can go through two bales alone per day. Cows are big eaters, and as far as the blind one, as long as it's finding some feed by scent it should be okay.

I'm pulling for you.

:Kim


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

EMB said:


> So I guess what I am saying is that we need to tread carefully. Beef/dairy cattle truly are livelihood endeavors. They are not pets and while their care may not meet the standards that some have for their miniature horses, it is quite acceptable care in the context that they tend to be in. That whole thing was a steep learning curve for me when I moved in to cattle country here.[/b]


I don't mean to be disrespectful - but at least one of those cows look like h*** and the rest aren't in great health, either. I think any farmer would agree. I grew up in Iowa on a hog/cattle farm. I was hands on in raising those animals. I love animals and I don't like the way my father treats his livestock, he sees them as pure business and I've seen him do some things that make me ill - but I can tell you this - not one of his cows looks like that bony old thing in the first picture we were shown. He would have taken her to market long before that, or he would be FEEDING the animal to bring her weight up. Having animals look like that is not only inhumane it's not good business sense.

I wouldn't suggest she make a big deal out of it at this point, I would call the landowner and express concern over the fencing issue and mention that she thinks part of the problem is the animals don't seem to be getting fed. That might just help.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

Kootenay said:


> They cannot survive on that grass at all--especially at less than an acre. The cows i'm feeding have around 7 acres to feed on, and they still need hay. The grass, under snow--or fall grass does not hold enough nutrition to keep them up to a healthy weight. Those cows also look dehydrated, and in need of mineral blocks.
> 
> Kim these cows look HUGE from these pictures, btw


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

YES they are HUGE! We have only ever had beef cattle. Short stubby little things and we would have them sold or butchered for meat before they got too big, usually within a couple years. The black one is the biggest. Every time I go out to see Melody now, the big black one starts mooing and stareing at me!





Kim these cows look HUGE from these pictures, btw


----------



## Kootenay (Dec 10, 2007)

bjpurpura said:


> Every time I go out to see Melody now, the big black one starts mooing and stareing at me!



These cows here will do that also. If you notice--their heads and constant stare will follow you as you walk the pasture--(no wonder aliens like them,--((kidding)),ha-ha. It is odd, but I guess it's their own way I suppose of telling you they're hungry.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes it is odd! She kinda cocks her head to the side as if trying to see me better lol! Kinda like dogs do when they are trying to understand something



I am laughing but it really isn't funny in this case







Kootenay said:


> bjpurpura said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I go out to see Melody now, the big black one starts mooing and stareing at me!
> ...


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

bjpurpura said:


> YES they are HUGE! We have only ever had beef cattle. Short stubby little things and we would have them sold or butchered for meat before they got too big, usually within a couple years. The black one is the biggest. Every time I go out to see Melody now, the big black one starts mooing and stareing at me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no - I meant the other ones posted - those cows look really, really plump to me!!!

Not the ones by you - those look underweight to me.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

hahahaha well they are huge height wise! Sorry for the misunderstanding OH! And if they were up to weight they would look even bigger


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 10, 2007)

EMB said:


> *Well I looked at those initial pictures posted last night. This morning after chores I took a drive by a couple of neighborhood dairy farms to confirm my initial reactions of last night. I saw absolutely no animals that looked anything like the show animals posted but that doesn't surprise me. I also noted that while some animals appeared to be in better shape than those pictured, the majority were not that different. Most also seemed intent on grazing whatever brown grass is sticking up from the snow rather than the nice green bales in the feeders. I know that because these are dairy farms, government regulations require frequent herd health examinations and documentation of those results be submitted to the appropriate government agencies. Thus my own conclusion is that those animals pictured are not in any danger of fading away anytime soon. I know with beef cattle you will sometimes see a wide range of body condition in a herd even under the most ideal conditions for feed etc; Very good friends of mine own a beef operation and within their herd there are some cows that consistently get thin when pregnant or have a calf at their side. As for the grazing issue, there still appears to be some there from what I can see in the pictures. Cattle here graze on that and less until it is all completely covered in snow. Also it is common practice for cattle to be put in to fields that have been harvested of a crop. You might just see some stubble sticking out of the ground but it is acceptable feed and a herd can clear that field if the snow stays away long enough. There is a herd that grazes a field just 20 feet from deck every fall. I know this year I treated them daily to a little second cut hay I had in storage from last year. It's just too rich for my horses. Some ate it, some didn't. I did manage to whittle down the supply of it though but there is plenty left to treat those who are interested next fall.*
> 
> So I guess what I am saying is that we need to tread carefully. Beef/dairy cattle truly are livelihood endeavors. They are not pets and while their care may not meet the standards that some have for their miniature horses, it is quite acceptable care in the context that they tend to be in. That whole thing was a steep learning curve for me when I moved in to cattle country here.


Sorry but I TOTALLY DISAGREE WITH YOU. There are many people around here with cattle and NOWAY do any look remotely like this. Enough excuses for poor animal management. I don't care if they are cows, rabbits, pigs, etc. THEY NEED TO BE FED and soon. You think that if this is his livelyhood he would know better! No excuses for this kind of crap. Do they have access to water????? This absolutely makes my blood boil. Just because they are cows doesn't mean they should be neglected or that it's okay. I would give this guy no more than 24 hours and I would be calling the authorities to come and make a decision as to what they think.

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/beef/as1026w.htm


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes they do have fresh water



Danielle_E. said:


> EMB said:
> 
> 
> > *Well I looked at those initial pictures posted last night. This morning after chores I took a drive by a couple of neighborhood dairy farms to confirm my initial reactions of last night. I saw absolutely no animals that looked anything like the show animals posted but that doesn't surprise me. I also noted that while some animals appeared to be in better shape than those pictured, the majority were not that different. Most also seemed intent on grazing whatever brown grass is sticking up from the snow rather than the nice green bales in the feeders. I know that because these are dairy farms, government regulations require frequent herd health examinations and documentation of those results be submitted to the appropriate government agencies. Thus my own conclusion is that those animals pictured are not in any danger of fading away anytime soon. I know with beef cattle you will sometimes see a wide range of body condition in a herd even under the most ideal conditions for feed etc; Very good friends of mine own a beef operation and within their herd there are some cows that consistently get thin when pregnant or have a calf at their side. As for the grazing issue, there still appears to be some there from what I can see in the pictures. Cattle here graze on that and less until it is all completely covered in snow. Also it is common practice for cattle to be put in to fields that have been harvested of a crop. You might just see some stubble sticking out of the ground but it is acceptable feed and a herd can clear that field if the snow stays away long enough. There is a herd that grazes a field just 20 feet from deck every fall. I know this year I treated them daily to a little second cut hay I had in storage from last year. It's just too rich for my horses. Some ate it, some didn't. I did manage to whittle down the supply of it though but there is plenty left to treat those who are interested next fall.*
> ...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 10, 2007)

The link for body condition scores was for beef cattle, and these are definitely dairy or dairy crosses so they will not cover up like those presented in that link..

Here are links for dairy..

BCS 1

BCS 2


----------



## HJF (Dec 10, 2007)

That first one is pretty underweight and none of them look great.

Here is a Jersey cow we sold and pictured here she was older (around 8 I think?) and just had that calf. So no, they aren't supposed to be that bony.


----------



## Marty (Dec 11, 2007)

What I know about cows I can put in my eye.........

But it doesn't take a mental genius to see skinny and see no food out

So, the question of the hour is........whatchagonnadoaboutit?


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

NO!! That is NOT what they are supposed to look like and if they are bawling, they are HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## SHANA (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are some photos of our jerseys. First photo taken in summer, cows get grain and minerals morning and night at milking time, rest of time on green grass. The other 2 photos are of them in the barn in fall/winter getting grain and minierals twice a day, dry hay twice a day and silage at noon. They are not as skinny as the ones shown on page one.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Shana for the pics. Your cows look wonderful and well looked after. As Marty said it truly isn't difficult to see, even to someone who doesn't know cows at all, that the ones the initial poster put pics of are seriously lacking what they need. I hope something is done about it by the owners. They don't deserve to be in that kind of shape, poor things


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2007)

I do not have cows or know anything about them but husbands cousins was a big dairy farmer and retired last year. I always thought his looked thin.

Search google came up with this photo, just thought I would share.

This photo also shows a little thin to me.

Went back to look at your photos and yes, they are much thinner...


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 12, 2007)

Most milk cow species, vs. beef species, are more 'slabsided' and thinner looking. They do not have the muscle mass than the breeds used for beef, and they are 'hippier' than beef breeds. But a bovine is a bovine, and there is a point when they are too thin. Also, the constant bawling (unless it's weaning time of calves) means they are either hungry or thirsty- or both.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 12, 2007)

Danielle no problem. Our cows stay in the barn once it snows, and then go back out in the spring. We have fresh milk everyday,my mother in law makes homemade butter, and I learnt how to make homemade whip cream. Yummy.



We have about 50 head of jerseys.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't updated you guys. I became really sick Monday afternoon with flu like symptoms. Then yesterday I had to be taken to the emergency room by ambulance. I was having extreme burning in my abdomen and chest. I have a history of heart burn and acid reflux but this time it wouldn't go away and I couldn't breath because the pain was so intense. When the ambulance got here I was able to walk out to it even though I was doubled over. They said I was hyperventelating from the pain and that I needed to breath deeply. They ended up giving me morphine on the way to the hospital. They didn't really do much there except tell me that I needed to schedule an appointment with my GI doctor. Anyways, when I got home I started throwing up and felt worse then when I had went. I am feeling a little better today but still not back to my old self.

UPDATE ON THE COWS>>

I managed to make it out to feed the cows two days ago and the two babies were gone. Then last night I think the owner came and picked up the rest of them. We saw his big trailer backing into the yard. I won't know for sure until I go look in the pasture but my Dad was pretty sure thats what happened.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, that is probably good news for the cows.

I hope you get feeling better!!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update on the cows.........not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing..........

Take care of yourself now!

MA


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 13, 2007)

I think it's a good thing. He usually moves them around throughout the year. The two big cows are still out there though. I made it out there to feed Melody this evening and the cows started mooing as soon as they heard Melody's gate open. So I took them some hay. Hopefully he will come and get them soon too! When I had talked to him before he had mentioned that a couple of them were already sold so hopefully they went to their new homes.


----------



## palominogirl (Dec 13, 2007)

I am no cow expert but i have raised some dairy feeders. on cows it is normal to see bones. being that them cows are holsteins which are dairy being able to see the bones is the dairy characteristics. it is kind of the same in goats. i raise toggs which are dairy goats then there are the boers which are not dairy and you will see the big difference. but it is normal for dairy cows to look thin but i feel them are alot thinner then normal. and as far as the babies go. many farmers wont leave the babies on their moms long. over the past few years that we have showed calves the got them from 3 different farms. one farm would take the babies from their moms the first day. the second and third place would leave the babies on there moms for about a week then sell them. i think it is awesome that you are as caring as you are and are feeding them thats awesome atleast someone is looking after them and taking care of them

Britt


----------

